# Burstner T Star 680 with Aircon unit



## 96226 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am considering fitting a Telair 7300H aircon unit to out Burstner T680. This will add 34KG to the weight - all at roof level towards the rear of the van. Does anybody have any experience of the unit? In particular does anyone have any experience as to whether it will affect the ride?

Cheers

Scuta


----------



## Twinstar (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe too late for an answer to be of any use, but we only joined recently. We have a T Star 710 and have a Dometic Aircon fitted over the rear based bedroom area. The van seems to ride quite happily with this. Maybe you have gone ahead and had aircon fitted already. Stay Cool!


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi re the Burstner - is it a good vehicle to drive, we are considering changing for the 2 single beds and need good bathroom space - all info appreciated!!!

LAmbert


----------



## Twinstar (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi,

The TStar 710 that we are driving has a 156 HP engine with Sprintshift semiautomatic gearchange. Really, it is automatic, but can be driven as a manual with electric clutch if desired. Plenty of pulling power. It has a long rear overhang and can roll a bit on tight bends, if travelling fast. 70 mph is nothing to this van, even 80 mph. However, cruising at 55-60 mph seems best for smooth running of the engine, which can be 'throaty' at higher speeds. Use of the armrests on the drivers seat is recommended for long journeys. The driving position is good and the seats comfortable. You definitely need a reversing camera with wide angle vision.

The two fixed beds take up quite a lot of room, although they are over a huge garage that can hold four bicycles and much more. The right hand bed (looking forward) is slightly longer than the left and accommodates a 6' adult comfortably. The beds are very comfortable, this being one of the best features. There is a firm middle cushion between the beds that folds down to form a single, massive double bed. The twin spotlights over each bed are very good for reading. 

Bathroom space is quite good. You need to swivel the toilet to a diagonal position for leg room (parallel for storage). The shower is fully separated from the bathroom and offers a reasonable space to bend and stretch. You can have quite a decent shower. There is loads of storage space in the bathroom, including a sliding cabinet.

We have fitted a microwave above the oven, to the right, just inside the door, where there is a very suitable space. The TV cabinet is above this and holds a 14-16" flat panel on a sliding arm. It can be a little hard on the neck to sit watching the screen for a long time, if you wear varifocal glasses that require you to hold your head at a fixed angle. there must be ways around this!

We have had the van for 4 years and do not intend to part with it for some considerable time yet, which must say something about it.

Good luck


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Twinstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tks for reply - we arew test driving this vehicle today, and cannot understand why it remains unsold for 6months. Hope all is o.k. Wife does not like any sort of wallowing so keep fingers crossdd. Why are some people installing aircon in bedroom - any particular reason. Also what sort of mpg do you get. Will speak again after test drive - wish me luck
> 
> Lambert :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Unsold*



sandalwood said:


> Twinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Twinstar (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi,

Interesting about the slow moving sales stock. Thinking about possible reasons - here's what we can come up with. We have not had any problem with the engine and transmission, no breakdowns. We have heard of someone needing the speed regulator in the engine replaced during a trip to France. Mercedes stopped doing the Sprintshift transmission and the new Sprinters are either straight manual or automatic, I think. Not that the speed regulator costs a great deal. Might be worth asking Mercedes for advice about most common problems they encounter, so as to be prepared if you are going to travel far from home. Of course, good breakdown cover helps. We treat everything mechanical in the van with the greatest of care and respect, coming from a family with an engineering background. Perhaps that has helped avoid trouble.

The most irritating thing about the TStar models is that they were fitted with an electronic monitoring system for water, battery level and all that. Some of the sensors tended to give warnings when they shouldn't have. For example, 'waste water full' sounded when waste water was only half full. You could silence the alarm, reset it or empty the water and reset. It most often happened when you had to drive away from a site or whilst you were on the road (water sloshing about in the tank, presumably), whereas things were okay whilst parked. It is possible to have a new electronic control box fitted (under the front passenger seat). That is expensive and really Burstner should have picked up the tab for fitting less than satisfactory equipment. However, we still have the original box of tricks and little trouble. We had to get a second-hand hand-held control (fits above the entry door) 'cos the screen packed up, but that is not the main control box. We noticed that most of the false alarms stopped when we fitted a new, up-rated leisure battery (under the floor, below the built in oven). Perhaps this helped make the electrics less sensitive to fluctuations or less likely to suffer from them. That has made a great improvement. It is perfectly possible to operate the electrics without the electronic control system. You just switch it off temporarily, until you can stop safely and reset or whatever is required. Having said all that, any problem we have had is just an occasional niggle. You learn quickly enough how to minimise or avoid any problem. 

Again, good luck


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

saw the Burstner, Mercedes engine, the inside looked as if it had been used by a herd of elephants!!! Not good. However saw a great Autocruise, but family work on Fiats and have forbidden us to buy. Long live motor mechanics family!!!

Lambert


----------

